# AT Bent Shaft @ Supermax Takeout



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yep we saw it there yesterday. Why not just paddle in with a breakdown and get it instead of hiking


----------



## fun2run (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, but I don't have a breakdown and I live really close to Bailey, so was thinking about taking a little hike Glad to hear It's still there. In a good spot?


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

You didn't come across another Werner in there above Deer Creek did you?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

You could hand paddle?


----------



## fun2run (Apr 27, 2011)

No, only saw the one Werner that I paddled out. Went in yesterday and mine is gone. Hopefully I'll get a phone call


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

got it if I'm calling you, found it uphill 100yds towards humanity from supermax..


----------



## fun2run (Apr 27, 2011)

You are my Hero!!!! The number 719-505-3618 on it is old. My # is 720-440-4948. Lemme know what kinda beer you want! I live right by the takeout.


----------

